# kits, characteristics, popularity



## jjudge (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not looking for a poll,
but to get a sense of what FP kits that you tend to aim for (and why) ... or what you seem to notice from your customers.

I'd love to hear about the CSUSA pens, (of which I have no experience)

For me ... 
I like the heft of the Barons/Sedonas (prefer Sedonas). 
From the small amount of FPs I've sold, I can't see a preference from customers. Some want RB/FP sets for gifts, but only FPs when buying for themselves. 


My take on these kits -------------------------------

Baron  - more squared
Sedona - more rounded
Both a little more "meatier" - has a little heft to it.
Pretty much need to post the cap on the pen, when writing.
Cap screws to post
FP nib comes w/o holder, so you can't convert an RB kit into an FP because the holder is missing.

El Grande - more squared
Churchill - more rounded
Both are more larger and more "hollow." It feels light, like my Montblanc in weight.
I can write with the cap posted or not. Cap presses to post.
Nib comes in holder that screws into pen -- so FP nib can convert an RB.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 1, 2008)

I sell more El Toro's than any other FP.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 1, 2008)

I have sold a few of the Jr.Statesman FP's, but I think it may have something to do with the fact that it's what I carry myself.  Next in line woutl be the Churchill whick makes me nervous with the breakage problems I have had and seen.

To be fair, I have not made the Sedona or the Barron.


----------



## potter (Jan 1, 2008)

i have no experience for a long time in selling FP. The result of my first season is, that you must have different pens in your offer. I sold Curchills and Barons. The Curchills are classy desinged pens, i love them. Certainly you may not throw them to the floor, then brake certainly other pens, who have plastic parts, too. The Barons i like not so much. I had problems with the fit and the color of the screws get of as time goes on.The nibs are cruel. Last i made a JR Gent, an i am excited. The fit is perfect and the nibs are so good, that you can sell them without bellyache.
all the best and a happy new year
Harry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by potter_
> 
> i have no experience for a long time in selling FP. The result of my first season is, that you must have different pens in your offer. I sold Curchills and Barons. The Curchills are classy desinged pens, i love them. Certainly you may not throw them to the floor, then brake certainly other pens, who have plastic parts, too. The Barons i like not so much. I had problems with the fit and the color of the screws get of as time goes on.The nibs are cruel. Last i made a JR Gent, an i am excited. The fit is perfect and the nibs are so good, that you can sell them without bellyache.
> all the best and a happy new year
> Harry



Harry I have the same experience with Barons and Jr Gents, I sell many more Jr Gent V II FP's than Baron FP's, the size difference is small, but my customers prefer the Jr Gent size and hardware, Churchills don't sell as well for me


----------



## Malainse (Jan 2, 2008)

Jr. Gents, Jr. statesmen, Emperor/Jr and Majestic have been good FP seller for me....


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 2, 2008)

Why so many of the "Jr" models, and so few of the Gent or Statesman? Just curious, haven't seen either yet, but will be ordering some soon. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of my customers love the look of the full size gent and statesman, but when the handle them, they ask how the cap attaches and well, it doesn't.  Next they look at the Jr's.  Most of the full sized pens I've sold have been purchased for gifts.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a great photo/job of fullsize and Jr. statesmen..... Just to give you an idea....  For me most think the fullsize is too big and heavy..

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31655&SearchTerms=state


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that, I have never seen them side by side.  Would the full sized pens be similar in feel to a cigar pen (grip wise) or Sierra Vista (my favorite), and the Jr's similar to an Americana or European ball point? Will the cap on a Jr stay in place (while writing) on the smooth end versions? How well does the gold plating on these pens hold up? Is that an issue? 

Dan


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Thanks for that, I have never seen them side by side.  Would the full sized pens be similar in feel to a cigar pen (grip wise) or Sierra Vista (my favorite), and the Jr's similar to an Americana or European ball point? Will the cap on a Jr stay in place (while writing) on the smooth end versions? How well does the gold plating on these pens hold up? Is that an issue?
> 
> Dan



The smooth end version does not post. (The cap sits on the desk while you write - usually NOT a popular feature)

All plating is treated equally, at least on this forum.  Gold (24kt and upgrade) wear off.  Titanium nitrate lives forever.

Yes, this is a HUGE issue - search for dozens of discussions, all of which came to the above conclusions (there are probably some people who disagree, but state it publickly and you will be "shouted down".)

The Jr. Gent is VERY similar to a baron or WoodCraft Navigator.  Get a kit or two - or buy a finished pen on-line - see what YOU like!!


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> [
> 
> All plating is treated equally, at least on this forum.  Gold (24kt and upgrade) wear off.  Titanium nitrate lives forever.
> ...



That's what I assumed, one wonders why they don't offer titanium gold. 

Dan


----------

